# Which Protractor should I get?



## Omnimill (Feb 9, 2012)

Been thinking it's about time I got something a little more accurate than I have at present but which one? They are both on this page:

http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue/Measurement/Squares-Angle-Gauges-Protractors

I quite like the "Precision Universal Vernier Protractor - Satin Chrome" New Low Price!

or there's the "Dial Universal Bevel Protractor" just above it. What do the experts think and why - or, seen anything better? UK

Vic.


----------



## Blogwitch (Feb 9, 2012)

Vic,

I have three from that page.

The top little digital one (mine is a Wixie), a digital protractor 0 to 180, which I haven't had time to use yet and the precision universal one that you are thinking about.

Unfortunately, they all have different uses.

My little Wixie gets the most use, purely because it is accurate enough for what we do and is dead easy to set something up in the vice. I expect the digital protractor will be used for the same job but maybe on larger components plus when laying out, and the universal I use mainly for accurate measuring as it is a little difficult to swing around the vice for setting up.

So in reality, it is a matter of selecting which one you want to do whatever job you have in mind.

I don't think that there is one that will do everything.


John


----------



## Omnimill (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks John, I was kind of hoping one would do it all but I see your point. I'll have to try and think through some of the more common uses to make a choice.

Vic.


----------



## Swede (Feb 10, 2012)

I like compact devices... any one of these that can fit inside the jaws of a vise so you can set up work would do well.

As they get larger, I find they see less use, although the larger ones can be used to reference the mill table off to the side of the vise, with the extended arms reaching work IN the vise.

I think they are far more useful for direct setup rather than scribing lines into work.

I don't have one, but one of these would be very useful, I think.


----------



## prof65 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi Vic, 

I've got the "Precision Universal Vernier Protractor" some years ago at a very good price (15 euros); mine don't came from AET, but it looks exactly as their one.

It's a good tool, well made and easy to set at a precise angle.

BUT...

It's not suitable for setting pieces in my vise because there's not enough space (my vise's jaws are 70 mm width x 32 mm height) and when I tried to use it for measuring angles, I realized that most objects are too small (I can't holding them firmly against the edges) or too big or too thin or too... something else. :

You can't see it from the front picture, but the two measuring edges don't rest on the same plane; they are side-to-side (think to a pair of scissors) and this is very unconfortable when you are trying to measure small or thin pieces.

So, a good tool, well made, easy to set and almost useless (for me at least).

For setting pieces in the vice or measuring angles I use a digital angle gauge (similar to the first one on AET's page) or an adjustable tilting vee block (bottom of the same page); both work well for me.


Roberto


----------



## Omnimill (Feb 11, 2012)

Roberto and Swede, thanks very much for your thoughts. It should help making a choice!

Vic.


----------



## tornitore45 (Feb 12, 2012)

The problem with setting angles is that often the surfaces are on different levels or the protractor can not touch both references and fit in the constraint of stuff around.
The simpler and more compact the better, I am with Swede choice, but ultimately you need an assorment or righ up some monstruous contraption with angle plates and 1:2:3 blocks, parallel and edges to bring the angle to the protractor when the protractor can not get to the angle to measure.

For setting up in the vise I found a set of angle block very handy, by adding and sbtracting you can hit any angle multiple of 1 degree.


----------



## kquiggle (Jan 25, 2013)

People interested in this thread might be interested in taking a look at my review of the Universal Bevel Protractor.

Another comment here about being "useless" because it's too big to use to set up work in a milling vice has some merit. This could be remedied by making a "transfer bevel" - use the protractor to set the angle on the transfer bevel, and then use the transfer bevel to set up work in the vice.


----------



## mwilkes (Jan 25, 2013)

Like kquiggle, I too have a Universal Bevel Protractor and I've found it very handy indeed! 

Here's a pic of it in action:

http://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag124/wilkosoft/IMG_9631.jpg


----------



## ShopShoe (Jan 26, 2013)

I second what tornitore45 said.

I have yet to buy a precision protractor and have found the angle blocks very helpful for setup: I expect that to change as I gain experience and find the money for more tools.

It's also time-consuming, but useful experience to think through what you want to do and sometimes make a jig for a specific setup. I think that is what used to be done when tool vendors were few and far between and the internet didn't exist. At least that is what I value from the "old timers."

--ShopShoe


----------



## don-tucker (Jan 26, 2013)

This is the one you want, a proper engineering one




Ebay
Don


----------



## IanN (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi,

I agree with Don - I have an M&W protractor as shown in Don's pic and I think it is very easy to use.  Probably because I have had it so long that I am use to it.

That said, as the method of measurement is the same in both devices I doubt that there is any real advantage of one over the other.  It will always be possible to invent some hypothetical scenario where one type is more clumsy to use, but that applies to any tool choice.

All the best,
Ian

P.S. Re kquiggle's British/USA term translator:

"Slot drill" (British term) translates to "centre cutting end mill" (USA term) - (there are three flute variants)

Also add:

"USA" (USA term) translates to "The Colonies" (British term)

"The nation that gave us the Statue of Liberty" (USA term) translates to "Nation we have been at war with for the last 1000 years (except for a short period between 1914-18 and 1938-45)". (British term)


----------



## kquiggle (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for the good additions to the British/USA translation list.

I also added "centre" (British) = "center" (USA)


----------



## jgedde (Jan 28, 2013)

I have this one and like it a lot...  It's stunningly accurate despite its price.

It's the same one recommended by Guy Lautard on his site...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Measure-Ver...201?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5aeba77e21

John


----------



## MachineTom (Jan 28, 2013)

You will find that you need different tools for different jobs. If I have to measure an existing drawing or part, the Universal type that Don showed a photo of is about the best, When doing work that can be held in a mill vise, angle blocks are great. but tougher to use after 60°, If I need to be really accurate, or doing something with the surface grinder, a simple sine bar and gage blocks is the ticket, and a sine plate with tapped holes rounds out the group.

 I'd say that angle blocks get the most use, then the sine bar, sine plate, protractor.


----------

